# [Eclipse] Fehleranzeige im Reiter "Problems"



## VfL_Freak (11. Mrz 2015)

Moin,
ich habe seit heute morgen ein seltsames Problem mit meinem Eclipse (Luna SR1a V4.4.1), dass ich mir nicht wirklich erklären kann:
Bei einem auftretenden Fehler (als Beispiel Umbenennung einer Methode - siehe ScreenShot.jpg) wird zwar die aufrufende Stelle an Fehler gemarkert, aber die Anzeige im Reiter "Problems" erscheint erst dann, wenn ich versuche, die Anwendung zu starten (siehe ScreenShot-1.jpg) oder halt "Project/Build project" aufrufe !!
Der 'Rückweg' ist dann ähnlich: nach der Fehlerbeseitigung wird die aufrufende Stelle nicht mehr markiert 
(siehe ScreenShot-3.jpg)!
aber die Problemmeldungen bleiben bis zum nächsten Programmaufruf im Reiter stehen.
Ein Refreshen mittels <F5> hat hier keine Auswirkungen.
Ich habe mich auch eben mal duirch die Preferences gewühlt, aber  dort nicht wirklich etwas gefunden ...
Kann ich irgendwo versehentlich etwas umgestellt haben ?
Wie kann ich dies Problem umgehen, da es so doch SEHR nervig ist!
Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Mrz 2015)

Moin,

habe die Lösung gefunden ...
In den Preferences war 'Project/ Build Automatically' nicht mehr aktiviert - keine Ahnung warum ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------

